# behind the shoals



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 6, 2011)

Georgian Bay


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 6, 2011)

Rebel XT with kit lens. I rotated and cropped it, although it looks like it could have used one more degree CCW, I brightened it and brushed out that dust spot that's been on my sensor for the past 2 years... Any other suggestions? How's the composition?


----------



## distant.star (Dec 6, 2011)

Why not simply clean the sensor?


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 6, 2011)

Fear. Fear, ignorance and superstition... Why, the very thought of messing with the innards of my beloved Rebel is causing my hands to tremble even now...


----------



## branden (Dec 7, 2011)

wellfedCanuck said:


> Rebel XT with kit lens. I rotated and cropped it, although it looks like it could have used one more degree CCW, I brightened it and brushed out that dust spot that's been on my sensor for the past 2 years... Any other suggestions? How's the composition?


You got it about the horizon -- getting it absolutely flat isn't always a priority, but it usually is when the horizon is a strong visual element in the photo.

Other than that, for aiding the composition, I would just recommend getting closer to the boat and lower towards the water, such that the boat is crossing the line of the horizon. If you had the time and tools on your hands, you could also increase the exposure length to about 60 seconds, to make the surface of the water nice and smooth. This effect is common, but is a powerful way of making ocean shots serene instead of chaotic.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, Branden. I`ll have to try that next year (the location is water-access...)


----------



## John MARK (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi everybody !
This is my first time writing on a Canon Rumors forum, after one year + of reading and learning a lot on this website. 

Please forgive my approximate use of the English language... my mother tongue is French 

So I very much like WellfedCanuck's shot, "as is". 

It gives us a somewhat "from above" and realistic view of the scene.

Now Branden's suggestions are also quite interesting and would yield a totally different picture, if applied.

Anyway, in those days of "Megapixel arguing", how relaxing isn't it that we can still shoot nice pictures with the old faithful 8MP Rebel XT and its basic kit lens !

My own XT (named 350D in France) is still in service and sits close to a T2i (= 550D) - and also a G12- in the bag.

And you know what?

Sometimes I feel the need for a "back to basics" session, where a less performing camera puts more pressure on my (modest) photographer's skills : 

YES stop breathing while shooting because light is poor and ISO resources are low...

YES get your framing right from the start because low MP count won't allow for heavy reframing in post...

YES switch to MF mode and do it "by hand" if the f.....g AF just misses the target very often with that particular prime... etc. etc.

Glad I didn't sell my XT : 6 years old, works like new and provides free shooting lessons on occasion !


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, welcome as an "official" poster, John-Mark (but shouldn't that be Jean-Marc?)  

Thanks for the comments. Where in France do you live? I've been to Paris many times, but always on business. Someday I'll have to visit as a tourist, perhaps with a 5D3 strapped around my neck.


----------



## John MARK (Dec 29, 2011)

I live in Burgundy, close to Beaune, Pommard, Gamay, Mercurey and other places which wine lovers may have heard of 

Clearly, seagulls aren't the most common birds around here but we do have water landscapes such as the one below.

Rivers like "Le Doubs" love to flood the surrounding fields at this time of the year, thus providing nice shooting opportunities


----------

